# Some of my little ones



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

These are all kits that I produced and think I'll be keeping for my breeding program they are all 2 generations out from pet shop mice.

Phoenix- 7wks old double banded black satin. Mother is poor black tan Father is dark broken champagne tan. Her bands don't go all the way around but then they don't on any of mine.
















Banded blue brindle doe 5wks old. Mother is poor black brindle(colors are to light) Father is a silver agouti. 
















Banded satin blue brindle doe same parents as the one above I'm trying to decide who has the best type and especially ears and tail if they're the same I'll keep the satin over the standard.
























Dutch RY Doe- 15 days Mother RY Father dark broken champagne tan don't care for dutch personally but her tail isn't half bad and she has nicer color than any other ry (the flash makes her lighter than she is but the ones without a flash didn't turn out well) that I've produced so I might keep her.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet, especially phoenix


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Phoenix is looking good. Were my banded and black dutch from the same litter? Because I think mine might be a little bigger. I'm loving that other banded one too. And the dutch one looks just like my Creamy. Cute!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

The dutch and the satin colored rump are from the same litter. The banded has the same father.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What about this one? Do you remember which parents she came from?










She is turning out to be my little buddy. She loves to come out. She's also the one with the banded tan on the belly.

Who are you planning to breed Phoenix to when she's old enough?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah she's out of my self black doe and my champagne buck

I'm thinking phoenix is going to be bred back to her dad the champagne buck I think that will give me the best shot at banded tans plus I might be able to figure out some of Champs recessive genes.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

It will be very interesting to see what comes out of her.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I bet it'll be baby mice.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> I bet it'll be baby mice.


 :shock: No way?!! :lol:


----------

